# Any departments hiring?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all, I am currently a self-sponsored recruit in the MPTC full-time academy. I will be graduating August 11, and would like to have a full time job lined up for after I graduate. Anyone have any suggestions of where I could apply?​


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Mooooo0811 said:


> Hey all, I am currently a self-sponsored recruit in the MPTC full-time academy. I will be graduating August 11, and would like to have a full time job lined up for after I graduate. Anyone have any suggestions of where I could apply?​


I believe that Central Mass. Public Safety is hiring.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

DodgeRam said:


> I believe that Central Mass. Public Safety is hiring.


:doctor: :L: :L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DodgeRam said:


> I believe that Central Mass. Public Safety is hiring.


This is NOT true. they are currently on a hiring freeze as they are going through accreditation.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Warren P.D. is hiring. It's on the news file. Dead line is soon.


----------



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Harwich Police are hiring and are down quite a few I understand. There is a post on this site somewhere I believe from last week or the week before. I think you can check their web site for info.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Self sponsor to the full time academy? explain please?

did the Amhurst PD deadline end.


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

How many people is Harwich looking to put on?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> Self sponsor to the full time academy? explain please?
> 
> did the Amhurst PD deadline end.


Yes it did. May 26th was the deadline and the test was last Saturday. Good luck to all those that took it. We will know within the month how we did.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

Mooooo0811 said:


> Hey all, I am currently a self-sponsored recruit in the MPTC full-time academy. I will be graduating August 11, and would like to have a full time job lined up for after I graduate. Anyone have any suggestions of where I could apply?​


how did you sponsor yourself for the full-time academy?????


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Amherst PD is probably a great department, but getting hired is like picking a needle out of a haystack. I tested and took their physical a few years ago, and there had to be a good 100 people that took the test for 1 position.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> Self sponsor to the full time academy? explain please?
> 
> did the Amhurst PD deadline end.


I got hired on in Aquinnah as a summer officer in 2005, worked as a reserve through the winter, and the Chief agreed that he would sponsor me for the full-time academy, but would not be able to pay for me to go. I applied in November after completing the PAT and physical, and I got a lucky acceptance into the Plymouth academy that started in March. The down side about being a self-sponsor is you have to pay for everything (academy fees, uniforms, transportation, ect.) and you always get bumped by full-time recruits during the application process. Overall, it is a very costly process, but well worth the investment. I do not have a full-time spot open for me in Aquinnnah, so I am trying to find a full-time position elsewhere.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I thought they did away with self sponsors. I did the same thing in 95'. I was part time and got sponsored and got hired shortly after getting out of the academy. That was back before you had to pay to go to the academy. I had heard that they no longer allow it though.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

It happens. There was one in the last Western Mass Academy. I thought they did away with them too. How much is the academy now?


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

They are still allowing self sponsors as long as you are employed by the sponsoring town as a part time officer. They stopped allowing the people that have a chiefs signature but no job.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> Yes it did. May 26th was the deadline and the test was last Saturday. Good luck to all those that took it. We will know within the month how we did.


I was under the impression that it was pass/fail. A buddy of mine that used to work for APD said they never told him his score - just told him that he passed. It was easy anyways - what did you think?'

Also - which was the left handed robber?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

irish937 said:


> It happens. There was one in the last Western Mass Academy. I thought they did away with them too. How much is the academy now?



The academy itself is $2300, couple hundred for uniforms and some equipment.What really hurts is having no income for 21 weeks. I have 8 weeks left, and I am pretty much falling back on credit cards at this point. I need a full-time job ASAP!


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

policebound24 said:


> How many people is Harwich looking to put on?


I heard they are looking for at least one full timer and a dispatcher....but I heard morale is low and a few more are looking for greener pastures....so there may be more than a few openings...a good time to get in there I heard.....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Mooooo0811 said:


> The academy itself is $2300, couple hundred for uniforms and some equipment.What really hurts is having no income for 21 weeks. I have 8 weeks left, and I am pretty much falling back on credit cards at this point. I need a full-time job ASAP!


well good for you, thats great. I have 6 months of uneployment coming to, a small retirement coming to me from the military and vocational rehabilitation as well- i could afford to self sponsor.... just can't get self sponsored. 
it looks like Sudbury is accepting a full time lateral, northborough also but the deadline is Monday @ noon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> well good for you, thats great. I have 6 months of uneployment coming to, a small retirement coming to me from the military and vocational rehabilitation as well- i could afford to self sponsor.... just can't get self sponsored.
> it looks like Sudbury is accepting a full time lateral, northborough also but the deadline is Monday @ noon.


I put in for northborough, not sure how much of a chance I have, just have to wait and see. Sudbury is civil service right?


----------

